# Auto Finesse Finale??



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

How good is this? Also anyone used it over Dodo Juice?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

No but no reason why it won't work its a cracking product


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

msb said:


> No but no reason why it won't work its a cracking product


Can You compare please Finale with. Cg v7 or PB qd+?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

How is this compared to other products? Just thinking of getting it as its 5L for £29


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Or £20 if you use Polished Blisses current offer


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

3for2? It's £29 for 5L rather than £10 for 500ml of you but the big one, just seeing if finale is worth it


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Its my goto/favorite Qd


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers mate . Anyone else have an opinion on it? Or is there another QD that is better and can also buy in bulk for same sort of price?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

best qd ive used. great smelling, adds gloss and help top up wax with a small wax content of its own. 

works great as a drying aid as well. more £££ than megs last touch but worht it for the better finish and top up in protection.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> best qd ive used. great smelling, adds gloss and help top up wax with a small wax content of its own.
> 
> works great as a drying aid as well. more £££ than megs last touch but worht it for the better finish and top up in protection.


What wax do you use it over?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

JamesCotton said:


> Cheers mate . Anyone else have an opinion on it? Or is there another QD that is better and can also buy in bulk for same sort of price?


Theres a few to choose from but none would be as cheap as this currently whilst its on offer:thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

How long would you say one spray lasts?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

JamesCotton said:


> How long would you say one spray lasts?


Sorry i'm not sure what you mean, a 500ml bottle lasts me a good 6 months using it as a drying aid on 2 cars washed weekly, if that helps


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry mate, looks silly when I look back at question!! Haha sorry bud, what I meant was how long does one application last? As In the wax in it


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I would say at a guess a week max, but couldn't accuratley say as my cars waxed so often i don't need to rely on finale for protection


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea wouldn't rely on it for protection but just to keep wax topped up . Anyone have an idea of this will be good ontop of dodo juice?


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

Finale is better then CG po40 detailer 

Thomas


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Worth 5L for £29 then?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Only tried finale once and thought it was OK. Soon went back to Britemax Spray n Shine though. I just prefer it. 

Seems a good product and decent value. Just not for me.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers mate, it will mostly be for helping to dry off black car so I dont get any water marks. Thanks for your input though mate :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone else have any idea of this on Dodo Juice?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mate, any QD will work over a wax. I can see where your coming from tho as you want to top up your wax regularly. So Finale would be a good choice as would this....

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-supernatural-carnauba-glaze-500ml.php?cPath=68


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Finale is my go to general QD. I have used a couple that leave a slightly better better finish but none for me that's as easy to use. In general terms weighing up the pros and cons I think it's a great product.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok cheers guys, great gonzo - just trying to make sure they will work hand in hand rather than against each other mate . And Finale you can get 5L for £29 so bargain


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Think I might get this then  thanks everyone, anything else from AF that I NEED? Already have Tripple, Spritz and Revive


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Crystal, the glass cleaner is one of, if not the best I've used. Citrus power is really good to although I tend to seem to use a lot of it. Good job I've just bought 15 Ltrs of the stuff


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Shouldn't need any more for a little while I'm hoping then


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't got any detailing brushes.... Hogs hair ones worth it? Also is AF citrus pre wash an better than the valet pro one?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone used these?


----------



## vegas911gts (Feb 24, 2013)

JamesCotton said:


> Anyone used these?


You need it all!:lol: I'm slowly replacing all of my current products with af products. Even the swissvax stuff except for leather care products.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

JamesCotton said:


> How good is this? Also anyone used it over Dodo Juice?


I'm using it over Rainforest Rub on one car at the moment and it's very compatible. No reason it wouldn't be 



pawlik said:


> Can You compare please Finale with. Cg v7 or PB qd+?


I find V7 the easiest QD to use but find it's better used on cars protected with a sealant where as Finale isn't fussy at all.
QD+ was always my go to quick detailer, then tried Finale. Much easier to apply and doesn't always need a second buff over  I found QD+ was only very good in certain temps too, but does leave a brilliant, kinda soft finish.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Red mist is my favourite QD but finale is v good also makes the flakes go pop crazy! 

Also like zaino z6 and wanna try V7 but I've got 5 and a bit ltrs of finale and nearly a litre of red mist


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I like the Finale, but Orchard Car Care Perfection is my favourite QD


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Simply cant beat Fk425.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Simply cant beat Fk425.


+ 1, one of my favourites along with Vics Wax QD :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Finale for me, and it smells lovely too


----------

